# What Motherboard To Buy?



## dung1234 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking to upgrade my motherboard or call it buying a new motherboard if there's a difference. The reason why I want to do this is because my current motherboard's maximum RAM size is 2gb and I want to have more RAM like 3 or 4gb. But I do not know what motherboard to buy that would work with all the other hardware that I've got because I only want to change the motherboard and buy new RAM. Please help me.

If you want me to post up about my system, please just let me know.

Thank You


----------



## pies (Feb 8, 2010)

What cpu and such do you have?
Post your system specs if you can.


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am going to post it up now please wait for me


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are the the specs






































Please help me to get a motherboard that would be able to take 4gb and my other hardware. The maximum that I can spend is £50, if that is possible.

Thank You


----------



## daisymtc (Feb 8, 2010)

Save up to £150 to get CPU + Mobo + RAM
Your CPU and RAM is outdated


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 8, 2010)

What does that mean please?


----------



## Aastii (Feb 8, 2010)

dung1234 said:


> What does that mean please?



If it suits your needs then you will need to find a socket 754 board, which you will have to buy a preowned of because they don't make them any more.

However, what daisymtc means is exactly what he said: It is outdated. I agree that you should save up and instead buy a new motherboard, memory and processor, buying a "new" motherbaord would not be cost effective at all.

IT doesn't have to be an all singing all dancing set, an AM2+ CPU, AthlonII x2 and 4GB DDR2 will cost you just over $200:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186165

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103688

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134747


----------



## Laquer Head (Feb 8, 2010)

Does the OP have a budget?

there are tons of mobo/cpu combos!


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 8, 2010)

CAn I buy intel cpu? and if i buy them new stuff now what sockets and that would i need for it to fit my other hardware that i have? like hard drive graphics card and that?

Thank You


----------



## pies (Feb 9, 2010)

How much would you be looking to spend, you can get a core 2 and a lga775 board.


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 10, 2010)

As the person above told me that my mobo and other stuff are outdated so I am willing to change the whole thing like my mobo ram and cpu but i would like to keep the other hardware that i have got because i haven't got enough money to buy the other stuff. But is this change going to make my computer much faster than it is right now? or isit just going to be fast for a while and slow back down again?

I am looking to use my computer for music production and that.

I would spend 100 or if i have to then 150 pounds. please help me

Thank You


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 13, 2010)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Aastii (Feb 13, 2010)

dung1234 said:


> CAn I buy intel cpu? and if i buy them new stuff now what sockets and that would i need for it to fit my other hardware that i have? like hard drive graphics card and that?
> 
> Thank You



Ofcourse you can buy Intel. The reason I put AMD up though is because it provides the best cost/perfromance ratio



dung1234 said:


> As the person above told me that my mobo and other stuff are outdated so I am willing to change the whole thing like my mobo ram and cpu but i would like to keep the other hardware that i have got because i haven't got enough money to buy the other stuff. But is this change going to make my computer much faster than it is right now? or isit just going to be fast for a while and slow back down again?
> 
> I am looking to use my computer for music production and that.
> 
> ...



aah you are in UK.

Well if you already have Hard drive, CD drive and video card, the cost won't be too high. Is the video card AGP, PCI or PCI-e though?




look at your current motherboard and tell us which you have.

If you aren't gaming at all, it won't be a problem, however if you do light gaming, you will have to get a new video card should your current card be AGP, because AGP is very outdated and now motherboards only come with PCI and PCI-e


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 13, 2010)

I think my  video card is pci or pci-e, but do you think it is possible if I install them intel stuff in like the motherboard and processor and install a Mac OS on it, do you think it would work because i heard that macs uses intel so i thought why wouldnt it work if i just install a mac os instead of windows os since that i am going to use my computer for music productions


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 14, 2010)

Also do you think I should buy DDR2 or DDR3 motherboard? and if I buy DDR2 or DDR3, I have to buy RAM that has the same type right?

Thank You


----------



## Aastii (Feb 14, 2010)

dung1234 said:


> I think my  video card is pci or pci-e, but do you think it is possible if I install them intel stuff in like the motherboard and processor and install a Mac OS on it, do you think it would work because i heard that macs uses intel so i thought why wouldnt it work if i just install a mac os instead of windows os since that i am going to use my computer for music productions



Mac are picky with their drivers, if you don't have the exact same stuff that they use there won't be drivers for it so you can't use it. Stupid mac, if they made it so they had drivers for all I would pick up a copy of OSX, but screw getting a Mac just for it. It isn't the CPU you need to worry about it, it is the video card, all peripherals, all expansion cards etc that won't work



dung1234 said:


> Also do you think I should buy DDR2 or DDR3 motherboard? and if I buy DDR2 or DDR3, I have to buy RAM that has the same type right?
> 
> Thank You



If you have the money to get a DDR3 board, go for it, it will be more future proof and faster than DDR2. The prices of the memory itself are pretty much equal between DDR2 and 3 at the moment, but for a decent DDR3 board, and CPU, generally they are more expensive, socket 1156 and 1333 are more expensive than Socket 775, AM3 is more expensive than AM2 or AM2+ CPU + mobo.


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am going to post up some links of the items that i am planning to buy so please tell me if you think they are good, also my graphics card is gt9500 thats good right? And finally thank you for helping me through this i been waiting for years to change my motherboard but i didnt know how to until i got to know bout forum thank you


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/CPUs+%2F+Processors/Intel/Core+2+Duo/Intel+Core+2+Duo+E7500+2.93GHz+%28Socket+775%29+%281066FSB%29+Processor+-+Retail+?productId=34749

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Motherboards/Socket+775+%28Intel%29/?p=cF9zdHlsZT1saXN0JnBfcHJvZHVjdHNQZXJQYWdlPSY=


And one of those DDR3 motherboards but I dont know which one to buy, I want the motherboard to be able to support the minimum of 4GB RAM. Please help me to pick a good one, the highest i could go is probably 90 or 100

Thank You


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugesstions?


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Feb 15, 2010)

Your processor is decent.  But I would look at Phenom II 925 Quad-Core Processor in my opinion.  It is 30 pounds more but has more processing power than the Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 Processor.

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...cket+AM3)+Processor+-+Retail+?productId=38543

Intel motherboards aren't as good in quality as Gigabyte boards are.  Take a look at the GIGABYTE Gigabyte GA-MA78LM-S2H motherboard.   The Phenom II 925 Processor is compatible with the Gigabyte GA-MA78LM-S2H main board.

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...)+DDR2+Micro-ATX+Motherboard+?productId=38284

I would also get DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) RAM.  It is faster than DDR2 800 or DDR2 667 memory.


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 15, 2010)

Isit worth spending my money on buy RAMs, CPU and Motherboard to upgrade my old computer that is going to cost probably £200 or more, or I should just buy a new pc from ebay?

Thank You


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Feb 16, 2010)

I prefer to get custom parts because you can build a much better system than you would get buying from a company like Dell.  But if you don't know what you are doing or know someone that has computer knowledge building can be quite a headache. 

I am guessing your old computer is a pre-built original equipment manufacturer system.  If so, you may not be able to get a new motherboard into the old case.  You would need to buy a new case.

 Do you have any previous knowledge building computers?


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not really but i think i could manage it because i know the basics and plus my computer was also not from any company like dell or hp, it was just a random small company that builds their own computer and sells their stuff on Ebay or maybe i guess they have their own website too but i looked at ebay and i saw couple computers that were like my computer and i think they had some really good components in their computers and the price was also really the same price as the stuff that i have to buy for my computer, so i dont know what i should do. 

However if i am going to buy my own stuff i would like to buy intel stuff because i dont used Amd, i just want to try new stuff and plus intel will be good for the future for me because i am going to use my computer to work on music productions with software like Cubase. So please help me here

Thank You


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

I meant i have used AMD stuff*


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Feb 16, 2010)

I would not get a Socket 775 motherboard since Intel is not going to be making any new processors for it in the future.  I would look at Socket 1156.

Core i3 530 Dual-Core Processor
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...+LGA1156)+Processor+-+Retail+?productId=39240 


Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 Motherboard
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...)+DDR3+Micro-ATX+Motherboard+?productId=37725

The Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 board also uses faster DDR3 RAM.


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you think that is the most recommended motherboard there is for me?


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Motherboards/Socket+775+%28Intel%29/Asus+P5P43TD+Pro+Intel+P43+%28Socket+775%29+DDR3+Motherboard+?productId=37003

This was the MOBO that was i going to buy but i guess you have more knowledge than me so you should know which one is better


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Also is there any way that I could talk to you instead of here so that things could be quicker. If you dont mind

Thank You


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you want to talk to me in a chatroom or by Yahoo Messenger?  I haven't talked on Yahoo Messenger for a while so it may take me some time to get it set up.  Find a decent chatroom and I could talk with you there.


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yahoo, MSN messnger anything I do not mind. Please let me know


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Feb 17, 2010)

I will get on yahoo messenger.  My e-mail is *********

I live at Eastern Standard Time in the United States.  What time would you like to meet me there?


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 17, 2010)

I live in london so i think the time might be slightly different please tell me what time it is right now here is 3.38am


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Feb 17, 2010)

dung1234 said:


> I live in london so i think the time might be slightly different please tell me what time it is right now here is 3.38am



10:38 P.M.  man, what are you doing up so late?


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 18, 2010)

Can you please send me your email somewhere else? because I cannot see it or add this, i am going to put spaces on it alright so I hope you can see it.

and please tell me the best time that i can talk to u


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Feb 18, 2010)

Got your e-mail so you can edit your post and cover your e-mail up so no one else can get it.  I will post mine again for you.  Pretty much the next two hours are good for me.  **********


----------



## dung1234 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am on it now, come on now.

Thank You


----------

